# Largest size tractor for 6 acres?



## CajunRider (Feb 9, 2005)

I got a six acre lot (-1 soon for a fish pond). The lot is clear, no tree at this time. I plan to do some landscaping, planting, mowing, and grading my driveway. What's the largest tractor I can have without having it so big that it is not useable? I know a reasonable tractor for my land is 20-25hp, but I am a power monger. Bigger is better in my book unless it's not useable.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

My grandpa has a 4100 and he absolutly loves it, its a 20 hp model. They don't make it no more but the exact same model would be the 4110.

Ryan


----------



## Black Lab (Dec 27, 2005)

You need to figure out what you want to do with it first. Now with that said, what size implements can the property take (5', 6' or 7) or will be using? Sounds like at least a Box Blade. What about a FEL. Your question is much too vague.

Now with not knowing all that stuff, I would suggest at least a 30HP.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

It's not necessarily a HP question, or a lot size one! I do more mowing, planting and grading , etc, with my 8N than anything else! I generally am mowing or SOMETHING on at least 20 acres and am trying to reclaim about 50 more from trees. I have an FEL for the N, but took it off. It worked great, but I needed the tractor for more important duties! I have another tractor that does the FEL duties around here, but not much more! For what you have described, IMHO, HP isn't that big of deal. If you WANT a HP recommendation, then I'd say that the 25-35 most CUT compaines are selling would do you just fine! Ford Hundred Series will work great, also!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, but maybe somebody else is wondering the same thing!


----------

